# Pirelli P Zero All season Plus revised compound manufacturing date



## bmwx5er (Sep 7, 2014)

How does one tell whether a Pirelli PZero All season plus tire was manufactured with original or revised compound? Manufacturing date? If so, manufacturing date of "1716" corresponds to original or revised compound (size 225/40/R18)? 

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Tacitus86 (Sep 27, 2016)

I can't be much help other than I just got 4 from DiscountTireDirect and they are super gripy!!


----------



## bmwx5er (Sep 7, 2014)

Tacitus86 said:


> I can't be much help other than I just got 4 from DiscountTireDirect and they are super gripy!!


Can you provide size and date? Pirelli tech support just told me that 225/40/18 is staying on the older compound (apparently 225/50/18 is moving to a newer compound). TR rep told me that tires after 6/24/16 are using the newer compound. Pretty confused .


----------



## Mick22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am considering these for my other car, an Infiniti G37x. The tire size is 225/55/17, would love to know how to be sure they are the revised compound....? Maybe the date stamped on the tire? I don't know the date the change was made.. calling Pirelli doesn't sound like a guarantee either. Definitely confusing.


----------



## bmwx5er (Sep 7, 2014)

Mick22 said:


> I am considering these for my other car, an Infiniti G37x. The tire size is 225/55/17, would love to know how to be sure they are the revised compound....? Maybe the date stamped on the tire? I don't know the date the change was made.. calling Pirelli doesn't sound like a guarantee either. Definitely confusing.


if Tire Rack is selling a "revised compound" version for your size, then they should know the date when the change was made (I was told it was 6/24/16). AFAIK, the date is the only way to tell whether it's a new or old compound in the tire.


----------



## Mick22 (Feb 2, 2011)

bmwx5er said:


> if Tire Rack is selling a "revised compound" version for your size, then they should know the date when the change was made (I was told it was 6/24/16). AFAIK, the date is the only way to tell whether it's a new or old compound in the tire.


Thanks for the reply. I will check with them. Still a little cautious choosing that tire as there isn't any feedback yet on snow traction...


----------



## ouengineer (Nov 8, 2016)

Mick22 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will check with them. Still a little cautious choosing that tire as there isn't any feedback yet on snow traction...


That's what I'm waiting on as well. So far, they look like the best option as they are currently quite a bit cheaper than both the Michelin and Continental (but not the BFG) and look to have better performance in ride and noise quality, plus a better steering response than the Conti. If they can deliver at least passable snow traction (enough that I can safely and comfortably limp home in a couple inches of snow), I think they are the tire for me.


----------

